# Austrian Bundesliga T-Mobile 28-30/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 25, 2008)

SK Austria Kärnten v Sturm Graz
 28/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 statsAll Bets (22) 
Kapfenberg v Austria Wien
 29/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  3.20 3.20 2.10 statsAll Bets (22) 
Rapid Wien v Altach
 29/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.25 5.00 10.00 statsAll Bets (22) 
Ried v Linzer ASK
 29/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.45 3.50 8.00 statsAll Bets (22) 
Mattersburg v Salzburg
 30/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  5.00 3.40 1.65 statsAll Bets (22)


----------

